# Another North Carolina storm 3/1/09



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here we go again. This one sounds similar to the last one. Pics to follow.
http://www.wral.com/weather/story/4638716/


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are some pics of our 2 inch storm. Areas west got a lot more.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

my old boss lives in concord and he made a killing on the storm. he moved there a few years back and brought a couple of plows with him just in case for these little hitters and he is like I make 4 to 5 times as much here per storm. I was like yeah because it only snows there once a year. He said it was fun to get out there and push the white stuff again. That is why he moved. He was tired of plowing snow for 20 years and just wanted to do landscaping year around.


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

I am thinking about moving south esp. the Carolina's Im guessing I should bring my plow with me?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

FORDV10;764668 said:


> I am thinking about moving south esp. the Carolina's Im guessing I should bring my plow with me?


Yes. If you move to N Carolina, we could use your help.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Nice pics. In the second one, how'd you get the driver's side truck light and the passenger side plow light to work?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics bansky.....thats 2 pushes this year for u...congrats....that storm was great up and down the east coast


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Banksy;764807 said:


> Yes. If you move to N Carolina, we could use your help.


move me in I will help ya out lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*congrats bansky nice pics *


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

flakesmeangreen;764824 said:


> Nice pics. In the second one, how'd you get the driver's side truck light and the passenger side plow light to work?


Something is still messed up with the wiring. It doesn't affect anything while driving as long as the plow is angled to the left. It is annoying though.

Thanks Nick. This was a great winter for us.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's a video of me putting the finishing touch on that huge lot.

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n45/Dodge150/?action=view&current=MVI_0582.flv


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice video and pic's. I have to ask how many guys down there have plows? I know it does snow sometimes but therecan't be too many guys set up to push. Does everyone want to get plowed out or do they just wait for it to melt? I know these are basic dumb questions but im curious !!! With the right stom I am sure you guys can cash in payup 

Good luck, shaun


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Some places want to be plowed at 1 inch even if it will be gone the next day or that night. I saw maybe a dozen plows all day. I guess that's why I get $100 an hour. 11 hours on the first storm and 13 hours on this one. Ray Grimes was looking for more help too. If you don't mind traveling a little bit, give him a shout and see if he can use you. He's great to work with.


----------

